Ask HN: How often do you check HN? - interrupt_
======
maxbaines
too much :) i.e 1 point by interrupt_ 0 minutes ago

~~~
interrupt_
I check it too much too :)

One thing that makes it worse is that I don't know what are the new entries in
the front page, so I have to scan it again and again. I wish there were a
better way.

~~~
MindGods
Have you tried [https://hckrnews.com](https://hckrnews.com) \- an unofficial
alternative hacker news interface with posts sorted by time

~~~
interrupt_
This looks interesting. Thank you! I'll give it a try over the next few days.

